# Engine Bay Color



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey all! 

I have been slowly pulling the bay together and was curious on a couple things. Is the firewall the same color black as the inner fenders? I used the Martin Senour underhood black paint and was happy with the results, but im not sure if the inner fenders were suppose to be more "glossy" than the firewall or not.

After hours of prep and sanding.......Heres a couple pics! ( please ignore the spark plug wires/ master cylinder and the radiator top support and the braided anything! etc etc! )

Also, The block/heads were painted with KBS products and the next in line was the intake manifold......My question, do most people/factory paint the bolts as well, or should those remain chrome?

This is on a 68 GTO


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

If you want an OEM look the engines were painted as an assembly and only the accessory bolts would remain natural or black oxide. Your underhood finishes, having them all the same or close, with exception of the frame and a-arms, isn't a bad look. The core support and inner fenders would have been 'zapped' with a e coat of sorts from back in the day so if they were a bit slicker than the firewall (painted with a spray gun) it should give the correct OEM or restoration vibe, if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

666bbl said:


> If you want an OEM look the engines were painted as an assembly and only the accessory bolts would remain natural or black oxide. Your underhood finishes, having them all the same or close, with exception of the frame and a-arms, isn't a bad look. The core support and inner fenders would have been 'zapped' with a e coat of sorts from back in the day so if they were a bit slicker than the firewall (painted with a spray gun) it should give the correct OEM or restoration vibe, if that's what you're looking for.


Thank you! 

Helps alot


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Your pictures look about right....... Satin Black is the correct color sheen.


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

666bbl said:


> The core support and inner fenders would have been 'zapped' with a e coat of sorts from back in the day so if they were a bit slicker than the firewall (painted with a spray gun) it should give the correct OEM or restoration vibe, if that's what you're looking for.


What would I coat them with to achieve this finish? I have some KBS Diamond Coat that I would love to use because it is so scratch resistant but I fear it would be to glossy. Does anybody have a recommendation?


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm pretty exclusive toward PPG products so I'm not hip to KBS.


----------

